# 2016 r5



## faroodi (Dec 25, 2012)

Anyone riding a 2015/16 R5 with the red top tube? 

I'm interested in how it rides compared to the 2012 R5 VWD I traded in for a 2016 S3. 

The S3 rides great and is much more compliant than my old R5 but I do miss the "feel" of the R5 sometimes. What is do not miss is the vibration thru the fork on less than perfect roads.

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

